# Is the Glock lubracant the same as...



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey guys just doing a bit of car work today and I noticed a tube of Copper Anti-Seize Lubricant that I had in my toolbox. You know the stuff you can get at any auto parts store that most people use on their spark plug threads. This stuff appears to be more or less the same stuff that Glock applies to the rails of their pistols. Is this a good assumption or am I way off? You know what they say about assuming things. 
Basically would this be a suitable lubricant for high friction areas like frame rails and would it be better than conventional or even synthetic gun oils? Thanks guys.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> Glock applies the copper lubricant known as "Fel-Pro", which is an automotive anti-seize compound, to the rear underside area of the slide of all new Glocks. Word is that new Glocks should be "broken in" (200-500 rds) with this copper lubricant.
> 
> Certified Glock Armorers are told that it is permissible to remove the copper lubricant on new Glocks. However, if you do decide to remove the copper lubricant, it is advisable to clean your handgun thoroughly then lubricate it before shooting it (3 drops where indicated) with a quality product intended for firearms.


link sent in PM...


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have used motor oil on some of my guns. just a real light coat is all you need.. its cheaper too


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

AC_USMC 03 said:


> I have used motor oil on some of my guns. just a real light coat is all you need.. its cheaper too


:smt023

My guns get Mobil 1 Synthetic. Car engine = hot, moving metal parts. Gun = hot, moving metal parts. $5+ for a quart that lasts forever. I pour what I need in a Rem Oil bottle for application purposed and I'm good to go.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

Todd said:


> :smt023
> 
> My guns get Mobil 1 Synthetic. Car engine = hot, moving metal parts. Gun = hot, moving metal parts. $5+ for a quart that lasts forever. I pour what I need in a Rem Oil bottle for application purposed and I'm good to go.


and thats ok to do you've never had any problems??


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Been doing it for a few years. Haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

This is a twist on it http://grantcunningham.com/lubricants101.html

He recommends ATF and has good reasoning behind it.

Okay Todd what weight oil do ya use - I have a generator that I feed Mobil1 10W30 and it only uses just over 3/4 of a quart of oil - that would leave me plenty to oil my guns.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> Okay Todd what weight oil do ya use - I have a generator that I feed Mobil1 10W30 and it only uses just over 3/4 of a quart of oil - that would leave me plenty to oil my guns.


It's OW-40 Mobil 1 Synthetic. :mrgreen:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> He recommends ATF and has good reasoning behind it.


Ed's Red is ATF and Kerosene


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Todd said:


> It's OW-40 Mobil 1 Synthetic. :mrgreen:


I had never heard of 0W anything oil - thought 5W was the lowest Learn something new everyday Thanks:smt023


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> Ed's Red is ATF and Kerosene


Ed's Red sounds more like a CLP.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> I had never heard of 0W anything oil - thought 5W was the lowest Learn something new everyday Thanks:smt023


I never heard of it either, but that's what the bottle said when I went to double-check it for this thread.


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

I will have to try some.


----------



## First Sgt (Sep 6, 2009)

For your Glock..go to Wally World or any auto store, buy urself a tub of High Temp wheel bearing grease. It will last you probably longer than you will be shooting your weapon and you'll never have any probs. JMHO


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

I have been using Mobil one since the mid 70's in my car and started using it on 1911 automatic slides. I use the Mobil 1 synthetic grease on the rails, since it took a set of wheel bearings on my Jeep 175,000 w/o failing and they were still in good shape then a 1911 slide should last for ever.

Most of my 22 automatics have a light film of 15w50 Mobil Synthetic, pours to about 60* below zero, has a film strength far exceeding the requirements for a pistol. 

My favorite gun cleaner is B20 to B100 diesel fuel, but around here there is none and I have finally run out of the gallon I brought back from MI 6 years ago. Now I am just using diesel fuel for cleaning guns, then if I don't get around to oiling the gun for a day or month at least it will not rust. Diesel fuel and home heat oil is the same thing for those in the NE of the country.


----------



## sc020643 (Aug 25, 2009)

good info guys...


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

Chrysler crossfire SRT6 uses 8 quarts of 0W-20 and cost around 180 bucks for an oil change.....then again it has a supercharged CLK 500 engine, and iwll run the 1/8 mile in 7.9seconds stock lol but thats the only time iv ever heard of 0w oil, at firs i was like cool then they told me the price and i was like not cool

knox


----------

